# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  convertir squences de lettres en squences de sons

## biotechnomoine

Hello  tous,

j'ai 22 lettres qui peuvent s'arranger en squence allant jusqu' 1500 units. J'ai 10 sons. Plusieurs des 22 lettres correspondent donc  un mme son. Convertir une squence de 450 lettres en 450 sons  la main, c'est supergalre et aprs un moment, c'est l'erreur garantie.

Je cherche un logiciel qui puisse faire quelque chose d'quivalent, soit qui permet d'entrer un code quelconque (une squence) et qui crache une squence de sons.

Un logiciel qui permette de rgler les frquences de notes de musique sortante et d'entrer le code musical serait, je pense, compltement suffisant.

Merci d'avance pour vos lumires, et mme pour les ventuelles miettes de piste.

A+

----------

